# why are trolling reels right hand crank?



## duxdog

It is just something I always thought was strange. Most people use the left hand crank when fishing with an open face reel but when you buy a level wind reel for trolling they all come standard right hand crank.


----------



## frenchriver1

While you can switch the reel handle from right to left on a spinning reel, IMO most people find it convenient to cast with the right hand and immediately begin to crank with the left hand.

I have tried a left hand crank on a conventional/trolling reel but find it difficult to get a good feel, maybe it just takes time and practice...


----------



## jasnooks

I've often asked the same thing.. Standards: Closed face spinning reels and baitcasters/levelwind= right hand. Open spinning reels and fly reels= left hand. Not sure why this is. I personally cast and crank all of the above with my right hand. Sounds strange to some people, but i've been doing it this way for 35+ years. I'm also curious to see some input on this subject.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman

The world is just prejudiced against lefties!!! :lol:

Actually I'm a lefty and have bought a few spinning reels and switched the handles to the other side. It works fine but I've gotten to the point where it doesn't really matter to me. Because of the way most reels are set up I got used to using then either way. 

John


----------



## duxdog

But when trolling and a fish hits you grab the rod with your right hand. Then you have to switch it to the left hand to begin fighting the fish. It makes no sense to me why the are not offered in both. I know some are but usually it is a special order.


----------



## ccase79

I am right handed and my baitcasters and spinning reels all are right hand crank. drives my buddies nuts when they grab my rods. not a bad thing cause they usually put the right back down.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

I have a couple of Penn 209L's, and one left handed baitcaster also. I had to pay extra for them, and then when other people went to use them, they actually complained that they couldn't crank them! These were all guys that used spinning reels for years with the crank on the left side as well....give them what they ask for, they still complain! I sold a couple of the Penn's, but still have one set-up for a dipsy rod and another somewhere in the garage. The baitcaster I use for jigging the river.


----------



## Bob D

I don't really know how to put this and it is pure speculation. I think with a level wind real, more of your power in fighting the fish is reeling it. More torque maybe? With a spinning reel it is more of a delicate battle using the rod more.


----------



## duxdog

How about a level wind with the reel on the bottom?


----------



## Denko

duxdog said:


> How about a level wind with the reel on the bottom?


 Walker makes one, the handle is on the left, never seen it in person though. I use left crank on all my spinning reels. When I bought a baitcaster, I chose the left hand version and never did get used to it. It's still sitting in the garage with the other 'retirees':lol: I have no prob with right retrieve levelwinds, unless its lead core with less than 4.0:1!:tdo12:


----------



## frenchriver1

Denko said:


> Walker makes one, the handle is on the left, never seen it in person though. I use left crank on all my spinning reels. When I bought a baitcaster, I chose the left hand version and never did get used to it. It's still sitting in the garage with the other 'retirees':lol: I have no prob with right retrieve levelwinds, unless its lead core with less than 4.0:1!:tdo12:


With the spool on a baistcaster below the rod it would be impossible to thumb the reel when casting, and makes it more of a challege when you occasionally get the professional bird's nest when you cast...


----------



## Denko

frenchriver1 said:


> With the spool on a baistcaster below the rod it would be impossible to thumb the reel when casting, and makes it more of a challege when you occasionally get the professional bird's nest when you cast...


I wouldn't call the Walker a baitcaster, but it is a levelwind. The reel I have is standard- spool on top left retrieve. 

Dennis


----------

